# 12 months in Aus from UK...where to go and what to do..??!!!



## Britishbulldog

Hi all! My name is Simon, im 22 and im from the UK. I am looking at coming to Aus on a 12 month WHV and really need some info and the best places to go, and how to go about it. Ie hostels to stay in etc, where to meet people. I will be coming out alone, and am coming to meet new people, work, and have a great time. I will be grateful of any replys! Cheers!


----------



## Lucinder

Britishbulldog said:


> Hi all! My name is Simon, im 22 and im from the UK. I am looking at coming to Aus on a 12 month WHV and really need some info and the best places to go, and how to go about it. Ie hostels to stay in etc, where to meet people. I will be coming out alone, and am coming to meet new people, work, and have a great time. I will be grateful of any replys! Cheers!


hey Simon, when you planning on going, i am also going to be doing the same, but not until October/November time so i have time to save up my funds to go with...I'm in the same boat also on where to go etc so have a lot of research to do..south east asia then im fine with but Oz i havent the slightest idea hehe...well i ave a rough plan but need help

Luce x


----------



## Britishbulldog

Lucinder said:


> hey Simon, when you planning on going, i am also going to be doing the same, but not until October/November time so i have time to save up my funds to go with...I'm in the same boat also on where to go etc so have a lot of research to do..south east asia then im fine with but Oz i havent the slightest idea hehe...well i ave a rough plan but need help
> 
> Luce x


Hey! Well I am hoping to fly out early may...but all depends if my house sells. I was going to fly to Perth and start there...but here more young travellers fly east to Cairns, Sydney etc. So many things to decide on!Where are you from? I've been looking at jobs over there, but obviously cant do anything till i get there. Trying to get in touch with as many people as possible.


----------



## Lucinder

Britishbulldog said:


> Hey! Well I am hoping to fly out early may...but all depends if my house sells. I was going to fly to Perth and start there...but here more young travellers fly east to Cairns, Sydney etc. So many things to decide on!Where are you from? I've been looking at jobs over there, but obviously cant do anything till i get there. Trying to get in touch with as many people as possible.


I'm from the delights of Cumbria in North West England!! If you dont live close by chances are you've never heard of it ha!
My plans are to go Sydney first and get 6 months work in so I can travel for a bit and then work some more and get my second year working Visa whilst im there


----------



## Britishbulldog

Yeah thats what i would love to do! Would be amazing!! Well im from Dorset so a fair way away from you...but i do know where Cumbria is!lol! Will you be staying in hostels?


----------



## Lucinder

Britishbulldog said:


> Yeah thats what i would love to do! Would be amazing!! Well im from Dorset so a fair way away from you...but i do know where Cumbria is!lol! Will you be staying in hostels?


Haha usually when i say cumbria ppl dont have a clue, ive even had b4 "have u heard of england" becoz they think I mean Columbia!!
Yeah I will most likely book hostels for when I first get there and then look for some long term accommodation in sydney, but ive been told to try and book somewhere for over xmas b4 i go asap becoz it gets booke dup real quick and if i cant find any accomm long term i may not get booked in anywhere so i will most prob look at doing that too


----------



## Britishbulldog

Haha....have you heard of England....love that!lol! Oh really...thats good to know. What you mean by long term accomodation? House sharing or something?


----------



## Lucinder

Britishbulldog said:


> Haha....have you heard of England....love that!lol! Oh really...thats good to know. What you mean by long term accomodation? House sharing or something?


yeah like getting a house/flat shar for like few months lease instead of hostels here and there for weeks on end which i will do that when im travellin about but when im workin i will want somethin more settled as it will be easier


----------



## Britishbulldog

Yeah sounds like a good plan! You have any idea what work your going to do? Have you found anywhere to look for house sharing on the net...or will you wait till your there? Im really trying to find people that are going around the same time as me to meet, and make friends with!


----------



## Lucinder

Britishbulldog said:


> Yeah sounds like a good plan! You have any idea what work your going to do? Have you found anywhere to look for house sharing on the net...or will you wait till your there? Im really trying to find people that are going around the same time as me to meet, and make friends with!


If you look at my thread 'heeeeey' one of the mods on here as wrote loadsa stuff which shud give u a hand 

But try gumtree.com i got told about that on here but i already knew about it


----------



## Britishbulldog

Ahh thats great, thanks  !


----------



## Wanderer

Coming May Bulldog, you're kind of already in the dormant time of year re agricultural work down south Perth way and south of there but heading north should see you pick up work easily enough.

There's Geraldton as a main centre though not too familiar with what goes there.
A lot of mining activities as you travel further north though it could be difficult to get something in that.
Broome further up will have the Pearling Industry heading into peak time and I've read of guys getting boat work there, good money and also classed as regional work if you want three months to qualify for a second WHV.

Kunnunurra heading NE towards the NT border has a huge irrigation ag area and always a lot of backpackers working there but it can be hot, even in Winter, 33C a couple of year ago when I was there in July.
Going that way, it is good weatherwise until you get to September/October and that for the NT/Darwin is what they call the build-up to the Wet Season and October - December is about worse time of year for there most locals reckon but probably Mango picking work easy enough to come by and if the weather is off the scale and you want out, a good time to head for Cairns and work on the Atherton Tablelands, perhaps taking in the Centre on the way.

Have a look at Harvest Trail - Harvest jobs - Australian JobSearch for a general idea of all over.


----------



## Britishbulldog

Cheers, thats a real help. I've been thinking of flying to Melbourne when i arrive, and going all the way up the coast to Cairns area. Then eventually fly to Perth and stay there a while. But will see what happens when i get there really!


----------



## Anne

I'm in Sydney at the moment and want to travel to. Next month I want to go for a short trip the goldcoast and to Fraser Island. Should be very recommended..


----------



## Wanderer

Anne said:


> I'm in Sydney at the moment and want to travel to. Next month I want to go for a short trip the goldcoast and to Fraser Island. Should be very recommended..


You can still get some stormy tropical weather for Queensland in March Anne but if it's later March, good chance of weather being great and if it does rain, it'll not be cold weather rain.
Fraser Island has some beautiful spots and going that far you could get a Great Barrier Reef experience as well , some good LE/Fraser Island packages if that's your budget.
Lady Elliot Island dive with the mantas - official website


----------



## Britishbulldog

Im pretty dead set on travelling to Perth in may...and trying to decide what to do. 

Ive persauded my self that, as its winter then...getting the 3 months farm work out of the way would be the best plan. Then start to travel when the weather gets better. 

Does this sound like a good idea?


----------



## Wanderer

Britishbulldog said:


> Im pretty dead set on travelling to Perth in may...and trying to decide what to do.
> 
> Ive persauded my self that, as its winter then...getting the 3 months farm work out of the way would be the best plan. Then start to travel when the weather gets better.
> 
> Does this sound like a good idea?


You'll find winters in Australia exceedingly mild compared to UK and aside from my comments in earlier post on where work might be, May is still autumn and arguably best time of year to head north from Perth and from Geraldton up further north you can get ~30C temps, warmer than an English summer.
Leave it to until after "winter" to head north and by time you get up to Kununurra and beyond, you'll be there about worst time of year, October/November being referred to as build up season for the tropical wet season of the top end.
Couple of years ago and I had 33C days in Kununurra in July and a lot of young people staying there doing farm work, their season starting about April/May. 
I'd take a week for Perth area, another week or so to check out the region south of Perth, some glorious beaches and forests in places but also dry in places, and then head north to find some work, checking out various places as you go and plan on getting to top end no later than September and you'll not be seeing the country at its best then.

You do not need to do the three months to qualify for the second WHV all in one hit and if you skipped Darwin and headed over towards Cairns, October - December there is pretty good before the wet season really sets in and great time for GBR and work on Atherton Tablelands or even in the Daintree area _[ there being a few farms that way ] _
Heading south, you might even want to make a plan for having NYE in Sydney or as long as you've built up your three months you could leave it until the following year and take your time heading down the east coast, pick up a bit more work through southern summer months to boost the funds or do some WWOOF Australia to stretch them.

In about May next year, you could look at say heading from Adelaide up through the centre to reach Darwin and top end about June and experience it at it's best, not long after wet season ends and allow time for accessing the places that can be closed off during the wet.
Then you can decide on whether it would be east coast again or west aiming for NYE in Sydney _[ and you need to book well ahead, like as early as June for your accommodation ]_.


----------



## discoveringmelbourne

How fun! That will be a great trip. I live in Melbourne and can give you some ideas on what to do while you're here.
Great Ocean Road
Phillip Island
Queen Victoria Market
All the zoos! Melbourne Zoo, Healesville Sanctuary, Werribee Open Range Zoo

I have heaps of pictures and info on my blog, but the forum is not letting me post a link, I'll try again later.


----------



## Wanderer

discoveringmelbourne said:


> How fun! That will be a great trip. I live in Melbourne and can give you some ideas on what to do while you're here.
> Great Ocean Road
> Phillip Island
> Queen Victoria Market
> All the zoos! Melbourne Zoo, Healesville Sanctuary, Werribee Open Range Zoo
> 
> I have heaps of pictures and info on my blog, but the forum is not letting me post a link, I'll try again later.


There's restrictions until you have 5 posts up.


----------



## Mick

*The Great Ocean Road*

Hi Simon,

You have to visit the Great Ocean Road!


----------



## Mick

*The Great Ocean Road*

OK hopefully this will work now.

I've created a travel info site on the Great Ocean Road. There are heaps of travel sites out there, but I wanted to create one from my own experiences. I've photographed the region for years so I think I have something to contribute

The Great Ocean Road. The Breathtaking Journey of a Lifetime.


----------



## Wanderer

Mick said:


> OK hopefully this will work now.
> 
> I've created a travel info site on the Great Ocean Road. There are heaps of travel sites out there, but I wanted to create one from my own experiences. I've photographed the region for years so I think I have something to contribute
> 
> The Great Ocean Road. The Breathtaking Journey of a Lifetime.


Great site you've developed from personal experience and passion Mick, and yes a great part of Australia I've never got to often enough myself.
Welcome to the forum btw and if you had tried to post earlier, there is a restriction until you have five posts up.

It'll be good to get the travel section of the forum more active, so forward ho!


----------



## Mick

Wanderer said:


> Great site you've developed from personal experience and passion Mick, and yes a great part of Australia I've never got to often enough myself.
> Welcome to the forum btw and if you had tried to post earlier, there is a restriction until you have five posts up.
> 
> It'll be good to get the travel section of the forum more active, so forward ho!


Thanks for the welcome wanderer. Hopefully I can contribute regularly.


----------



## Newolympic

Lismore on the far north coast of nsw has much to do and see. Just google lismore nsw to find out more


----------

